# The Vals verraaiers



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everybody!
So just started Blood Angels but I thought I would do something abit different. So I suppose this is a different chapter (in the colours and that) Using the blood angels book =D They are called the Vals verraaiers because it is Afrikaans for false traitors. So this is the first model I did, the scheme is not entirely mine, I used the basis of the devotees of Eleazar on The battle reporter forum.

So here we go:
(Right kneepad is going to be painted black cus I cocked it up =S)














































Hope you like!

Edit: Yeah the writing is abit crappy and I did cock up his right kneepad alot =S


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice looking assult marine. Reminds me of a marble statue. I like the free hand iconography on the power armour. But perhaps look to make the eagle on the chestplate another colour just for a bit of contrast, and darken the vents of the jump pack with a wash or something. 

Skar


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

interesting style, but wheres the shoulder pads?


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ermm, he lost them flying over a swarm of nids....
Naah me being a dopey dodo I forgot to glue them on o.0


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

looking good their, defently think their needs to be a contrast to it, but over all awsome +rep


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yer i agree more contrast maybe a second colour, green perhaps,


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have tried what my friend says, which is, mixing 3 parts black, 1 part bl red and some grey I put that over his right kneepad and I'm about to put the shoulderpads on lol. Thanks for the rep! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

So I have got more piccies and more contrast! Hope you like!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there. I like what you have done with your model. The colour is great it is smooth.

A couple of tips if they will help. Do you have any brown ink or wash? I think it would look great if you did a wash with the brown in the recesses rather than using so much black. Then you can apply your freehand after. I think it will add alot of depth to the model and really make it stand out. 

Before you paint the model file off the nasty sneaky mold lines lol. You have done a nice job but the mold lines stand out a mile especially when you paint light colours. 

Hope this helps

LTP


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

To be honest I have actually never seen them on my mini's before, I think it is because I have always painted dark colours, this is my first army with bright colours I believe.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Gonna fix up my first after my friend pointed out that I spelt emperor wrong on the model =S Thanks for pointing it out ^.^


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Started on two more AS marines, pictures being taken now. The army has been slightly changed, still using BA rules its an adeptus Mechanicus army ^.^ I will adapt it so I can use BA or SM codex and will make some odd homerules and conversions up, the units done up so far I suppose are like their guard ^.^


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like the colour scheme, though I do agree with LTP: they could use a nice wash of Devlan mud! I think it'll add a little more natural depth.

And I don't know what you want to say on his chainsword, since it says Emperor's dead, which means he thinks the Emperor has died. I think you mean Emperor's Death, though that would mean he'd kill the Emperor with it, so I think you should change that bit


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, I will just have to buy the mud wash then =P Also the sword was a bit of a test really, they were going to be one of the chapters that wanted to kill the Emperor so he could descend into a God, now they are just going to be an adeptus mechanicus


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Right, some WIP marines and a random piccie of my work desk =P



















Yeah I know piccies aren't too good, but they were badly lit. 
Here is my desk in all its glory and shame? Lots of my armies I collected over the years are on their.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

So I was doing some looking over on Privateer press at their warjacks for something relatively good to use as knights which will be my Adeptus Mechanicus dreadnoughts basically. I found some interesting stuff and think you should have a look around as the range is very good.

Anyone doing an orky army with some money to spend might like these - 
http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/mercenaries/warjacks/ghordson-driller


I might be using these as my knights though! -
http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cygnar/warjacks/cyclone

The real knights are these - 
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/b/bd/Knight_Paladins.jpg
I don't think they are sold anymore but they look about terminator size, if I get ahold of them they will likely be used for terminators. Anyone know where I can get these?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Personally, I would still pick out the chest details with silver or whatever. Because I think you need some contrast in there. The paintjob looks nice and clean. 

All IMO


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Personally, I would still pick out the chest details with silver or whatever. Because I think you need some contrast in there. The paintjob looks nice and clean.
> 
> All IMO


I agree. Your painting has gotten neater and the paint looks smooth and well applied. It's just all a bit monotone if you know what i mean. You should put some crazy colour on there to make it pop. Keep up the good work


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just so you do know the pictures of the 2 AS marines (the latest pictures) Are still in progress, still need to do the bleached bone and the washes on them.

@LTP and Marneus: Yes good idea, I was thinking of a red, or the black again. Thanks for the replies!

Also they are one step forward now, not long and I will have 3 AS marines painted ^.^


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

OK, small update! The same two models now have bleached bone added onto them, about to wash them! Not to sure I did the bleached bone right this time as it looks abit weird. Ah well, the wash fixes that.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

They look pretty cool. Can't wait to see the squad finished k:

Skar


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

looking promising. cant wait to see them washed.

Another Tip I've got is using a piece of white paper like this (it's a side view ):









to make a photograph.
It won't look as disturbing as a lined paper with a drawing on it. It'll also make it easier for you camera to autofocus on the mini's.
If your mini's don't have a base, you can always lay them down on a flat white piece of paper.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

dougan_2 said:


> OK, small update! The same two models now have bleached bone added onto them, about to wash them! Not to sure I did the bleached bone right this time as it looks abit weird. Ah well, the wash fixes that.


What you were saying about colours, I think a dark red would really look pretty cool, I think black would be hard to pull off If I'm honest, I also think if you were to paint the piping a dark silver, and the same for the soft armour on the joints, it would all looks rather nice!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

OK, so another update, the models above just got their wash! It is a bit unneat compared to the first one since I think I put too much on at points but still. Hope you like!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

*coughcough*
Comments appreciated! (sorry for the double post) Working on the G'day mini now for my WoC nurgle army! Might make a WoC nurgle plog or incorporate it into this one.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

IMO it already looks a lot better!
If I were you though, I'd try to spread the wash more evenly and leave the kneepads the same bone colour or make thos the colour of the chest eagle. Now they look a little of IMO


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Luckily the left knee pad on them will be painted black, the other I can neaten up with the drybrush and wash again. Ofcourse the models aren't finished yet! Still got the pen marks to put on it and everything. Hopefully will neaten up the writing this time.. Hopefully.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

So, a bit of a break from the painting I decided for a bit of converting. So here is a WIP combat servitor-ogre with heavy bolter and possibly a powerfist depending on how well I do it! Hope you like! Comments welcome.




























And yes the left hand does look like a blob for now.
The face mask thing will have a grill (I think is the right name, just lots of small holes) for him to see through. There should also be more pipes when it is done


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Blood Angels can get ogres :wink: It will be interesting to see how this conversion turns out

Skar


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Done some more work on it! Will get some more pictures up in a minute.


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well here we go, all of these models are WIP. The ogre with another shot, not much added to it, my G'day mini and 2 more Assault marines!


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

So, a small G'day model update again!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the g'day mini looks very good. I can see a lot of improvement.
One question though: what is he going to be? a chaplain? Librarian? Or maybe a commander?


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ooh, sorry, should of said, he is going into my fantasy WoC he is just another random project I am working on ^.^ Sorry! Anyone got any idea what colour I should do the tentacles since at the moment they blend into the robes too much I reckon.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd paint the tentacles either in the colour of his skin or make it look like it's covered in pus. Another idea is using a color you wouldn't see anywhere else in the army, so make it look like it's actually part of his gut. Or something like bright pink, though that'd make him look a little slaaneshi.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hey mate i'm liking the work your doing on both marines and WoC.

keep it up can't wait to see the end result


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have done a bit more detail in this slow time (mock GCSE =S) I have done the eyes, and made the tentacles purple! I am going to put matt varnish on to hopefully make it look slimy! I will get some pictures in a bit (not with the varnish on since I haven't even got it yet)


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

G'day update, since I can't stop updating this model. I might enter it into golden daemon young bloods, I know I got no chance but atleast then I can say I tried =D


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

So... No tips then?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it'd be easier to suggest things if the pics were a little better. Try zooming out a little bit more so we can see the whole model and get an idea of the figure as a whole.

I do really like the model though, looks like it'll be a great piece when it's finished.


----------

